# Red Oak Wine Racks



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is what I have been working on lately. I made 2 wine racks out of Red Oak and I used Special Walnut Stain to finish after diluting it a little with a Natural stain that I had. Not sure yet but I may use a clear coat on them if I have time. I am taking them to Texas when I go soon.

I used my trim router and a 3/8" rounder bit to do the round overs for the circles before I cut the racks out. I also learned the hard way that trimming the end grain of wood especially Red Oak is not as easy as I thought it would be with a straight router bit and the table. Atleast I still have my fingers. So I had to drop back and punt on one set of the rack ends.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Those are very nice looking Randy!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you sir. It took me longer to make them than I thought it would.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Randy, the wine racks are ok, BUT that sure is a nice pile of skids you have there. Some really good looking skids at that.

Dave 
the "Doctor"


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking wine racks Randy. Wood well worked.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Randy! KUDO's, Well Done........Chuck


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Randy, the wine racks are ok, BUT that sure is a nice pile of skids you have there. Some really good looking skids at that.
> 
> Dave
> the "Doctor"



Thank you all 

Hello Dr.Zook,

Yes they are some nice skids and in the process of breaking them down. A friend wants and Entertainment center and End table made of the Pallet wood. They are the same friends I made the Coffee Table for. I also have some more Pallets scoped out but running out of room to stack them with out making the Neighbors mad. 

Also what I cannot use for wood working will make a good hot fire this winter.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice project. My wife has been asking for something similar to this that we can mount to the wall.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice job,but they do need a topcoat of some kind.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

jerrymayfield said:


> Nice job,but they do need a topcoat of some kind.
> 
> Regards
> Jerry



Thanks Jerry I will do that after my wife made the same suggestion.

Thank you rh111,

I did some looking I think at Plansnow and found some different wine bottle and glass storage display cases. I may try one of those. I know both of my kids want one of the wine storage/glass display racks.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

GoonMan said:


> Here is what I have been working on lately. I made 2 wine racks out of Red Oak and I used Special Walnut Stain to finish after diluting it a little with a Natural stain that I had. Not sure yet but I may use a clear coat on them if I have time. I am taking them to Texas when I go soon.
> 
> I used my trim router and a 3/8" rounder bit to do the round overs for the circles before I cut the racks out. I also learned the hard way that trimming the end grain of wood especially Red Oak is not as easy as I thought it would be with a straight router bit and the table. Atleast I still have my fingers. So I had to drop back and punt on one set of the rack ends.


Nice job

I have just completed a set of templates and jigs with the final project nearly completed by my blind clients I will post a pic when it is finished.
They were all cut with the router mainly in the plunge mode.
Tom


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice job on the wine racks, Randy,,,, I see some interresting colors in your stack of rough stock in the backround,,,.... if that wood could just talk,,, I bet it would be thankin you for the new life it has,,, verses the last job it suffered through,,,, hahahah


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Visteonguy said:


> Nice job on the wine racks, Randy,,,, I see some interresting colors in your stack of rough stock in the backround,,,.... if that wood could just talk,,, I bet it would be thankin you for the new life it has,,, verses the last job it suffered through,,,, hahahah



Thank you sir. Yep those Pallets are part of my next project wood they will become an Entertainment center and End Table to match the Coffee Table I built for a friend.


----------

